# Is there an easy way to memorize the spinal nerves?



## bunkie (Oct 14, 2009)

We got a little hand out last night with the human body divided into all the nerves it's controlled by. Is there an easy way to memorize this? It looks kind of overwhelming. I have to memorize this, head trauma, spine trauma, burns and soft tissue before Monday as we have an exam then. And I'm moving this weekend. Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 14, 2009)

Much as I often decry Wikipedia, this is a good link for summarizing and presentation.

This is all kinds of awesome:



> c3-4-5 keep the diaphragm alive
> S2, 3, 4 keep the penis off the floor


----------



## bunkie (Oct 15, 2009)

OMg, LMAO. That is.. awesome. Will be sharing that one with my team. 

I think I have it mostly memorized now. It seemed kind of easy once I decompressed today and looked at it again.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 15, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Much as I often decry Wikipedia, this is a good link for summarizing and presentation.
> 
> This is all kinds of awesome:



That's awesome! Thanks for posting it... I always have a hard time remembering nerves, and I think that's going to help.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2009)

How many nerves are you memorizing?

One thing to remember is that a lot of muscle innervation is compartmentalized. For the leg, for example, there's an entire 3 nerves that controls everything (Tibial nerve controls the posterior portion, deep peroneal nerve controls the anterior muscles, and the superficial peronial controls the lateral muscles). Similarly, the thigh has the obterator (medial muscles), sciatic nerve (really a combination of the peronal nerve and the tibial nerves. Posterior thigh) and femoral nerve (anterior thigh). There are a handful of exceptions, such as the hamstring portion of the adductor magnus, but this will be the majority of it.

Dermatones, on the other hand, is the work of the devil.


----------

